# yet another stocking question for the pros!



## brogan (Apr 12, 2008)

Im thinking of adding some psuedo. 'acei' and mel.maingano to my existing juvenile mix of:
(tank size is 150g 48"x24"x30")

4 - yellow lab 
3 - perlmutt 
6 - pseudo kenyii 
3 - hap ahli 'iceberg' 
3 - sunburst peacock 
2 - rusty cichlid 
5 - ps deep maganga 
2 - hap Venustus

2 - syno. Eupterus

From what I can tell on the Cichlid Compatibility Chart it shouldnt be a problem. Just thought Id throw this question to the pros :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

The only problem I see is the two _Nimbochromis venustus_. Malawi cichlids are not a pairing fish and two of any kind is never a good idea.

I would lose one (the female if you have one, she won't last) and keep only the one in a four foot tank.

You could probably increase the numbers of the smaller mbuna (_L. caeruleus_, _L_. sp. "perlmutt") a bit as well.


----------



## brogan (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

To make things a bit easier on a fellow Bradfordian... and as I just found out, a former neighbour... 

Let me clarify a few things for you.

First of all, these are the species you have:

4 - yellow lab - _Labidochromis caeruleus_ - mbuna
3 - perlmutt - _Labidochromis_ sp. "perlmutt" - mbuna
6 - pseudo kenyii - _Metriaclima lombardoi_ - mbuna
3 - hap ahli 'iceberg' - _Sciaenochromis fryeri_ - Haplochromine
3 - sunburst peacock - Need to see a picture, but likely a hybrid sold as sunburst, strawberry et al.
2 - rusty cichlid - _Iodotropheus sprengerae_ - mbuna
5 - ps deep maganga - _Metriaclima _sp. "Msobo", the variant is Magunga. - mbuna
2 - hap Venustus - _Nimbochromis venustus_ - Haplochromine

These names should make research a bit easier for you. Have a look through our PROFILESsection.

Before you add any _Pseudotropheus _sp. "acei" or _Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos_ (Maingano) you may want to re-consider the _Metriaclima lombardoi_. These fish are extremely aggressive and may not fit in well with most of the other fish. I would keep an eye on them for a bit and see how it goes.

Remember you're dealing with only a four foot tank. A 150 is large, but it's overall footprint that's most important to these type of fish, rather than volume and the _M. lombardoi_ could end up owning the bottom of that tank.


----------



## brogan (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Joe! Saved me a trip to the LFS and probably alot of headaches!


----------

